# 15 gallon Hexagon tank



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife really wanted a planted tank again but didn't want another big tank . I found this on Tank on craigslist and it was in decent shape and it was cheap. Here are some pictures of the set up

When I first set it up . I wanted to go with sand but I didn't like it to much and swap it out for gravel.


Here it is with the new gravel and a few plants .


I picked up a few dairio's from April



I also added a few shrimp and other fish from April


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I've never seen a tank like that - it appears seamless; I presume it's plastic or plexi or something?

I'm thinking of doing something similar in my office. Not necessarily a hex tank, but 15g with some low maintenance plants seems about right.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow the Darios are beautiful.


----------

